# WW2 fantasy novels help needed please?



## Aura (May 9, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find stories which mix fantasy with WW2?  Many thanks


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## moderan (May 9, 2010)

The Iron Dream and The Man in The High Castle both are altworld novels stemming from WWII. The Keep is a horror novel with some fantastic elements. There are tons of "surviving Nazi" books, movies, pamphlets, and toilet paper floating about, along the lines of "They Saved Hitler's Brain". I can't think of any that mix traditional faux-medieval high fantasy.
There's Sergeant Rock from the comics and Jack Kirby's Challengers of the Unknown-both had times when fantasy elements were present, as did the appearances of the Red Skull and Baron Zemo in Marvel.
And there's Neal Stephenson's Cryptonomicon, which has fantasy elements.


----------



## Cressida (May 9, 2010)

Try reading The Boys from Brazil by Ira Levin.


----------



## moderan (May 9, 2010)

That's not fantasy....


----------



## BitofanInkling (May 9, 2010)

Not a novel, but try watching Goodnight Sweetheart- a man from the 90s discovers he can time travel to the second world war.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

Slaughterhouse Five.
But I doubt that's what you're looking for.


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

It looks like the OP is a tad misleading as the author seems to be looking for High fantasy only.


----------



## Cressida (May 10, 2010)

QUOTE=moderan;1353649]That's not fantasy....[/QUOTE]

Re:The Boys from Brazil

So what is it then? Gospel truth? And of course we know that Hitler is alive and well and living in Bognor Regis?

Yes it is based on truth. Josef Mengele did escape to South America and was hunted along with Adolph Eichman but he didn't manage to create a clone of Hitler for Heavens sake! All the best myths have a basis in truth. That is why they are so frightening.

By the way I forgot to mention you might like to read SS GB by Len Deighton unless of course the Germans really did manage to invade Britain without me noticing whoops sorry that was the Americans. Silly me.


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

Boys from Brazil is pretty clearly science fiction. In any case, the author of the OP has very clearly indicated that such isn't what is being considered, as in my post before your little argument.
Pray examine the several other threads by the same author. They're all about the same thing.


----------



## Cressida (May 11, 2010)

Spiltting hairs aren't you? Science fiction fantasy as far as I am concerned they are close enough.


----------



## BitofanInkling (May 11, 2010)

... not quite.

I didn't know she wanted High Fantasy. In which case it's a lot harder. Um... when were the Sabriel books set? Not quite High Fantasy though.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Cressida said:


> Spiltting hairs aren't you? Science fiction fantasy as far as I am concerned they are close enough.


 Then you betray a serious lack of genre knowledge. Science Fiction is a subgenre of fantasy but the same rulebook doesn't apply. Fantasy doesn't need the germ of the story to be scientific, for starters. And fantasy, which includes elements of the paranormal, magickal, et al, in turn is divided into many subgenres, one of which is high fantasy, usually the faux-medieval type as illustrated by the works of JRR Tolkien and CS Lewis.


----------



## thewordsmith (May 11, 2010)

Aura said:


> Anyone know where I can find stories which mix fantasy with WW2? Many thanks



To what end?


----------



## Cressida (May 12, 2010)

moderan said:


> Then you betray a serious lack of genre knowledge. Science Fiction is a subgenre of fantasy but the same rulebook doesn't apply. Fantasy doesn't need the germ of the story to be scientific, for starters. And fantasy, which includes elements of the paranormal, magickal, et al, in turn is divided into many subgenres, one of which is high fantasy, usually the faux-medieval type as illustrated by the works of JRR Tolkien and CS Lewis.


 
Genre knowledge? Sounds like you betray a serious lack of something else. Life skills perhaps? Reading is for pleasure, it doesn't matter what 'genre' a book falls into. If you want to be uber clever and show off your 'knowledge' then what on earth are you doing her? Let genre go hang itself. Personally I am a scientist not a literature graduate. You may put your own construction on that.


----------



## moderan (May 12, 2010)

...


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 12, 2010)

Cressida said:


> Genre knowledge? Sounds like you betray a serious lack of something else. Life skills perhaps? Reading is for pleasure, it doesn't matter what 'genre' a book falls into. If you want to be uber clever and show off your 'knowledge' then what on earth are you doing her? Let genre go hang itself. Personally I am a scientist not a literature graduate. You may put your own construction on that.


 
You can be whatever you want, but you seriously need to check that attitude when someone makes an accurate and relevant observation.  There's a big difference between Narnia and _The Boys from Brazil_.


As for suggestions, I would put forth _Bitter Seeds_ and _Angelology_, although the second isn't entirely set in that period.  Neither are really high fantasy, though.


----------



## seigfried007 (May 13, 2010)

Check out Harry Turtledove's Darkness series. It's fantasy alt-history of WW2, though not high fantasy. People do ride dragons, behemoth and leviathan though.


----------



## Mike C (May 14, 2010)

High fantasy mixed with WW2? Try Moorcock's Von Beck novels as a starting point. Some of his other fantasy overlaps into WW2 (and crosses over into SF as well in places).


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 25, 2010)

I would second what Seigfried007  mentioned, Turtledove's* Into the Darkness* series. It closely parallels WW II, except in fantasy form--politics, strategies, alliances, etc.

My fantasy novel, *Flank Hawk*, has some elements of WW II in it. Wizards and Dragons face off against panzers and Stukas, but it really isn't fantasy set in a World War II setting.

If you're open to science fiction, Turtledove has a *WorldWar* series (alternate history), where aliens invade Earth during the height of WW II. It's quite interesting and, for my money, a better read than his_* Darkness*_ series.

Terry


----------



## MrSteve (May 26, 2010)

Have a look at the start of Hellboy as well. Mike Mignola creates monsters that tend to be very lovecraftian. I think that's what allows the beginning of the Hellboy franchise to be almost believable in a Nazi setting. You can imagine Hitler would have been looking in to black magic of this type. Not quite high fantasy but it might be a jumping off point for your own ideas.


----------

